# Propiedades de los parlantes con imán cuadrado ?



## jalg88 (Oct 6, 2014)

hola compañeros. que propiedades tienen los altavoces con imán cuadrado??? son cuadrados porque son viejos??? son peores que los de imán redondo??? que impedancia tiene un parlante de 15 pulg con imán cuadrado??? gracias! ...


----------



## Sr. Domo (Oct 6, 2014)

Supongo que la bobina sigue siendo redonda, no? Y el cono es cuadrado o es redondo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2014)

Son sutilmente mas ricos en armónicas impares


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 6, 2014)

jalg88 dijo:


> hola compañeros. que propiedades tienen los altavoces con imán cuadrado??? son cuadrados porque son viejos??? son peores que los de imán redondo??? que impedancia tiene un parlante de 15 pulg con imán cuadrado??? gracias! ...



La impedancia no tiene nada que ver con la forma del imán


----------



## jalg88 (Oct 6, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Supongo que la bobina sigue siendo redonda, no? Y el cono es cuadrado o es redondo?



si, perdon por no especificar, el cono sigue siendo redondo... pro nunca había visto una bocina con imán cuadrado jhajj


----------

